# New Mk1 TT 225 owner.....South Wales



## Cadge (Oct 18, 2008)

Been lurking for about a month now thought it was time to add a post! Picked up a Mk-1 Dolomite Grey 225 about a month ago now as a bit of a project, enjoying the car so far but the list of bits to do is getting longer and longer......

Done so far:

Oil pick-up pipe
Thermostat + coolant
Engine oil, gearbox oil, rear diff oil, haldex oil and all filters...and of course a new dipstick!!
plugs

To do....
Front anti roll bar
Oil leak on back of engine hoping it's just the rocker gasket.....
Usual pixel repair on dash.....just how hard is it to DIY solder??

But apart from all that it brings back some good memories....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Cadge, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Where in S. Wales are you?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Cadge (Oct 18, 2008)

Thankyou both....Hoggy, I am not far from Cardiff. Whereabouts in Pembroke are you?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Cadge said:


> Thankyou both....Hoggy, I am not far from Cardiff. Whereabouts in Pembroke are you?


Hi, I'm In Pembroke, was hoping to have a TTF member closer.
Hoggy.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Welcome Cadge. I would check none of the callipers are binding, and if ok renew the brake fluid.


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome. I'm also based in the Cardiff area.


----------



## Cadge (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## Cadge (Oct 18, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Cadge said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou both....Hoggy, I am not far from Cardiff. Whereabouts in Pembroke are you?
> ...


I do spend a fair bit of time in Amroth during the summer but whether I take the TT or not is yet to be decided....


----------

